# V2 Boiler / Heating Element



## LJ50 (Sep 26, 2015)

Thanks to help from this forum I've thoroughly enjoyed using a second hand Rancilio Silvia V2 (also bought through this forum) for the past couple of years. I've upgraded the steam wand, showerhead gasket and a few other bits and pieces over that time and gotten better and better results as I've learned. Unfortunately, a couple of weeks ago the boiler stopped heating, and having tried the reset switch, I believe the heating element has gone.

From what I've been able to gather from searching here and elsewhere, this appears to mean that the entire boiler needs replaced (pre-V3 design) and, honestly, I don't really trust myself to be able to identify the correct parts and carry out the repair without knowledgeable help.

I've tried to find a local (Essex) engineer who would come and repair it, failed, and eventually range coffeeitalia to ask them if they could suggest somewhere to send it to to repair. Can't fault them for getting back to me quickly after my call went to their answering machine; but the advice boiled down (excuse the pub) to "it'll cost almost as much to send off and get repaired as buying a new one".

I would be grateful for any experiences / suggestions. I'm not averse to an upgrade (who isn't?!) but clearly don't want to spend money unnecessarily. Is this advice reasonable? Has anyone managed to fix the heating element on a V2 before? Does anyone know exactly what parts are required? Is it a difficult task? Does it need any special tools? If the Silvia is beyond economical repair, are the newer versions worth the price tag in comparison to alternatives?

Thank you in advance to anyone who has any advice.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

this bunch offer a repair service or used to and people speak highly of them......give them a ring or email

http://www.ferrari-espresso.com


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

Firstly, to suggest that it would be cost effective to buy a new replacement machine is just ridiculous.

Replacing the boiler is reasonably straight forward, no special tools needed. It is about as easy (or difficult depending on your level of expertise) as replacing the boiler on a Gaggia Classic.

You have two options,


Replacing the boiler and element with a V4 type available for about £100 from Ferrari espresso,

Machining the boiler to take a replaceable element - either the V1 type available from theespressoshop for about £40. (this machining is not always straightforward as internal projections in the boiler may need milling away to let the element seat), or a smaller element. I don't have any experience of the smaller element option but a search may provide results.


The only other item needed is the boiler gasket, not essential, but you may as well replace it for what it costs.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I would agree with Norvin but before you do anything either test the element or get someone to test the element with a meter.

This is to confirm that the element is DEAD rather than any other problem / fault. It will most likely be the element but worth checking.


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

El carajillo said:


> I would agree with Norvin but before you do anything either test the element or get someone to test the element with a meter.
> 
> This is to confirm that the element is DEAD rather than any other problem / fault. It will most likely be the element but worth checking.


Very good point. I bought a Silvia that was supposed to have a dead element, all it needed was the red button on the overheat thermostat pushing in to reset.


----------

